# 9w2 Bluetooth with RCD-510



## rosado2165 (Mar 27, 2005)

Recently bought new RCD510. Hooked up, worked perfect for 2 weeks, no drainage issues, no vagcom needed. Got around to installing brand new 9w2 bluetooth today. And its not working. The radio works fine but it isnt picking up bluetooth through my iphone 5. The "bluetooth" option isnt functioning on the radio and my phone just says "searching"

Ran microphone, hooked up green clip to back of radio, spliced orange colored pairs (CAN +/-) to its place in back of radio and ran power +/- to the red/yellow and brown respectively. 

Am i doing something wrong? If I NEED vagcom, Id like to know so I can just put everything back together and when I get around to getting someone with vagcom I can get it working. My connections seem tight, I gave them a tug. Any help?


----------



## Gyakusetsu (May 17, 2013)

Which version of the RCD 510 is this? Some don't take kindly to the bluetooth module. You might need the one with a PHONE button or the Chinese RCD 510 technically takes a bluetooth audio input via A2DP.

Also, if your car didn't have bluetooth before, you will probably have to activate it via vagcom. Those modules are integrated in to the computer and need to be acknowledged properly before they'll work right. If nothing else, it can tell you if you hooked it up correctly.

Try to provide more details (RCD 510 version, bluetooth version, etc.) and someone on here will probably be able to help you.


----------



## rosado2165 (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for te reply. Yes it's a Chinese version out of a Tiguan. Does not have "phone" option but has "activate bluetooth" option in the menu selection screen. Also has a spot in the back for the Bluetooth to plug it. No, my car did not have bluetooth in it to begin with. 

Seems to me the radio can take it. But I'm guessing car doesn't..like I said, its fine of that's the case and I need VagCom. I'd like to just put the dash back together and have someone program it down the road since I don't have it.


----------



## Gyakusetsu (May 17, 2013)

What instructions did you follow to install this? I have been looking forever to find out how to install a bluetooth module in a vehicle that doesn't already have one so I can see if it is worth it.

Did you just tap in to the CAN +/- on the back of the radio? I thought (assumed, really, as I have very little knowledge of the system) one had to plug it in to somewhere else... like the main canbus circuitry or something.


----------



## rosado2165 (Mar 27, 2005)

Gyakusetsu said:


> What instructions did you follow to install this? I have been looking forever to find out how to install a bluetooth module in a vehicle that doesn't already have one so I can see if it is worth it.
> 
> Did you just tap in to the CAN +/- on the back of the radio? I thought (assumed, really, as I have very little knowledge of the system) one had to plug it in to somewhere else... like the main canbus circuitry or something.


Yes. I tapped into te Can +/- then had a power +/- which I also tapped into, then I had to plug into the back of the radio. All went into the back of the headunit, this was all just to get bluetooth. The headunit itself was all plug and play. And I did have to buy a new CanBus because my car is an earlier model MK5. That, you switch out with your stock one that just unplugs. It's buried behind your steering wheel right above the gas pedal. 

But now I got everything hooked up and my bluetooth won't come on. I just gotta find out of I need VagCom or my connections aren't tight, which I'm pretty sure they are.


----------



## Phae Phae (Apr 22, 2008)

Did you end up getting this fixed? I'm about to do the exact retrofit - 9w2 and RCD510 (Chinese version).

Are there white display and red display versions of 9W2? Could this be an issue of white display 9w2 on a red display car?


----------



## Gyakusetsu (May 17, 2013)

Vagcom will at least tell you if the phone module is connected and functioning. You may have to enable it through your head unit, too, both in the settings and via the coding (which if it is the chinese RCD-510, you might be better off taking it to a dealer because the coding options via vagcom are very limited and missing many available bits).

I believe the RCD-510 only works right if you have it acknowledged by the instrument cluster via vagcom. Also, I think you have to have the MFSW and the Multi-function Display+ if you are to control calls, otherwise it will only stream audio through the head unit and the microphone will not work.

I was considering upgrading to the buttoned steering wheel and MFD+ so I could add full bluetooth functionality, but it gets really expensive really fast...


----------



## Phae Phae (Apr 22, 2008)

I have the buttoned MFSW, new steering wheel controller, but I'm having difficulties getting a MFD swapped in.


----------



## fabidavis_510 (Dec 17, 2011)

reviving an old thread, but i'm installing a 9w2 bluetooth module (1K8 035 730 D)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290867010888?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
, onto my 2006 gli that did not have bluetooth connectivity. i have a RCD-510 AC version. i am installing now and in the wiring kit:









i have no idea what to do with the twisted orange wires and the brown and red. can anyone help me please?
i know that i need to have get vagcom to enable the telephone 77.


----------



## fabidavis_510 (Dec 17, 2011)

what is CAN?
is it the canbus?


----------



## B6PSST (Jul 27, 2010)

I also installed the rcd 510 Chinese version along with 9w2 the head unit works fine the USB and sd card slot works fine the aux input does not work my car came equipped with iPod interface that in can't get to work anyways I can deal with that the 9w2 I don't know how to hook up the can and power cables into the head unit do I need those electrical pins here are some pics







the harness into the head unit was a too short I had to pulled the wires just to fit the head unit into the dashboard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fabidavis_510 (Dec 17, 2011)

B6PSST said:


> I also installed the rcd 510 Chinese version along with 9w2 the head unit works fine the USB and sd card slot works fine the aux input does not work my car came equipped with iPod interface that in can't get to work anyways I can deal with that the 9w2 I don't know how to hook up the can and power cables into the head unit do I need those electrical pins here are some pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is exactly where i'm stuck. i have no idea where to tap the cables to.


----------



## B6PSST (Jul 27, 2010)

Those wires go into the main harness if u see on the head unit is a label that tells u what goes into the pins I haven't done tha cuz I don't know if I should splice the wires or get the electrical clips 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fabidavis_510 (Dec 17, 2011)

B6PSST said:


> Those wires go into the main harness if u see on the head unit is a label that tells u what goes into the pins I haven't done tha cuz I don't know if I should splice the wires or get the electrical clips
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


okay so i connected everything and now i turn on the head unit, but the bluetooth button does not light up... do i have to enable it first through vagcom or should it automatically light up on the deck?


----------



## B6PSST (Jul 27, 2010)

If ur wasn't factory equipped with Bluetooth u have to enable it with vag com once enable I don't think will light up. How did u hook up the wires into the harness? I'm stuck there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fabidavis_510 (Dec 17, 2011)

B6PSST said:


> If ur wasn't factory equipped with Bluetooth u have to enable it with vag com once enable I don't think will light up. How did u hook up the wires into the harness? I'm stuck there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


just splice into the headunit's harness. i believe its pins 9&10. For the RED wire (positive) tap it into the headunits 12v power source. and the brown just connect it to any ground, i used the tabs on the headunit itself.


----------



## mikemcnairy (Oct 7, 2013)

do you need vag com to activate bluetooth if you have the chinese rcd-510 with the direct plug-play harness?


----------



## B6PSST (Jul 27, 2010)

As far as I know u do now I haven't been able to code the rcd 510 so I don't know what's gonna happen once I wire the Bluetooth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gyakusetsu (May 17, 2013)

The twisted orange wire goes to the CAN + wire on the back of the head unit. The White one goes to the CAN - wire. The red is power and goes to the wire connected to the +U[SUB]B[/SUB] and the brown goes to the GND or any metal surface. You can either stick them in the harness, or splice them in. There should be a diagram of where these wires are located in the harness on a white sticker on your RCD-510. If not, here is that sticker:










You then need to use VAGCOM and enable the 77-Telephone in the canbus module settings and then enable it in the 56-Radio settings as well (should be something like "Bluetooth telephone connected" or something like that). Once that is all enabled, go in to the radio's settings (from the 'Setup' button on the front of the unit) and enable the bluetooth audio. Your phone can now play bluetooth A2DP audio over the RCD-510. If you have the MFD+ display in your insturment cluster, you can use that in conjunction with your steering wheel buttons to accept calls and browse phonebooks to make calls. If you do not have the MFD+ and buttons, I believe you might be able to accept calls from the screen on the RCD-510, but I am not sure. You may have to manually switch to the bluetooth input which will enable you to use the microphone and your car's speakers as a handsfree option.



As far as the AUX-input, get yourself one of these:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-OEM-AUX-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item4acd4a1ab3&vxp=mtr

You can then connect that to the head unit on the LEFT side (where your old ipod interface was plugged in), enable AUX in the RCD-510 and put the switch in one of your empty function button spots by your shifter knob. If you want to remove the ipod dock, pull it out and replace it with something like this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/750-Radio-M...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3ccc8da0d7&vxp=mtr

Just a single-DIN storage pocket. It will fit the hole perfectly and give you some extra storage space in your console.


----------



## monkeydog (Dec 31, 2013)

Gyakusetsu said:


> If you want to remove the ipod dock, pull it out and replace it with something like this:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/750-Radio-M...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3ccc8da0d7&vxp=mtr
> 
> Just a single-DIN storage pocket. It will fit the hole perfectly and give you some extra storage space in your console.


This got my attention. Which model vehicles are you referring to? I have a 2009 Eos and I hate that ipod dock. If I could replace it with a cubby, that would be awesome!

Sorry, I don't mean to hijack the thread.


----------



## Gyakusetsu (May 17, 2013)

monkeydog said:


> This got my attention. Which model vehicles are you referring to? I have a 2009 Eos and I hate that ipod dock. If I could replace it with a cubby, that would be awesome!
> 
> Sorry, I don't mean to hijack the thread.


I replaced the ipod dock in my Jetta with this type of cubby, but the dock hole is an industry standard single-DIN size, so it should work with every vehicle. Just make sure you find a cubby that does not have holes in what would end up being the bottom... I lost so many coins in that void before I got frustrated enough to do something more drastic...

THAT option—which I eventually went with—was to go all out and replace the entire piece of plastic in the console assembly for the version that does not have the space built in for the dumb dock.

Just go on to a parts website like 1stvwparts.com and brows to your year/model of vehicle, navigate to Interior/Trim, select CONSOLE, select REAR CONSOLE and you'll get a diagram like this:










Select the version that is the right color and says W/O CD CHANGER. You'll have to get a screw cover piece, plus a rubber insert too (just look at the diagram and look at what parts you have vs. what parts appear that you'll need). Should cost around $80 shipped. You may have to get a new air vent duct (I did) which is in a different section, but you can call them and they'll be able to help you out with what parts you'll need. It is probably possible to melt the air vent duct with a heat gun and re-shape it to fit, but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## monkeydog (Dec 31, 2013)

The storage box (part #15) is $252!


----------



## Gyakusetsu (May 17, 2013)

monkeydog said:


> The storage box (part #15) is $252!


I think that's for a new ipod dock. If you want the entire replacement, you're looking for part #1 on that diagram.

The easier way to go is to get this bin I bought: 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000281WCU/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
It had a lip that fit the hole snugly and holds 3 CD cases. You may have to super glue the lip on like I did otherwise it tends to fall off with frequent use. I would offer to sell you my old one, but I can't seem to find it anywhere...


----------



## fabidavis_510 (Dec 17, 2011)

the dealership needs the exact coding needed to enable the telephone 77, for my mkv gli. they don't have vagcom... which i think is weird, but if anyone can post up the code that would be amazing


----------



## fabidavis_510 (Dec 17, 2011)

bump


----------



## Baldwinsc (Sep 8, 2011)

I've been trying to figure out the coding too.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Radio_Systems_Generation_6#Coding

This website helped a little bit but the coding is different in every make and model.


----------



## F64val (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi guys I have just purchased my 1st caddy
It has the same radio red-510
Yesterday the Bluetooth was working great but today suddenly it doesn't not work and the radio is not emitting a Bluetooth signal
I have no oidea what type of Bluetooth adapter has been used or where to look
Looked under the passenger seat and under the dash but no luck

Any suggestions guys ???

Thanks


----------



## CC_Lover (Sep 5, 2012)

*Added 9w2 bluetooth to RCD-510 in my CC. Question about need for vag-com programming*

I just added the 9w2 to my RCD-510 last week (finally) in my 2009 CC. This thread was very helpful. I made all of the wired connections and everything works awesome. I'm able to make and take calls as well as stream bluetooth audio from my iPhone.

*Here's my question. I didn't do the vagcom programming since I don't own one. I'd like to do it but was curious as to what functionality i will gain since neither my 9w2 nor my RCD-510 supports phone book display.*

I know that it will add mfsw+ capabilities. Does that mean it will allow me to answer And hang up phone calls from the steering wheel. Will the high line display show the incoming number?

Basically what am I missing if I don't do the vagcom programming???


----------



## lbsuehara (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi CC_Lover, I also bought a 9W2 bluetooth kit to install in my Jetta Sportswagen 2011. Did you use some "how-to-install" doc for this? Do you know where I can find a tutorial?
Tks!


----------



## .:saturNine:. (Nov 14, 2005)

bumping an old thread for some answers. i installed the 9w2 to my stereo(chinese rcd510), was actually able to make a call and stream music to it before i put everything back in. I also coded it through vagcom to enable the bluetooth. after i got my dash put back together, my phone no longer could connect, nor would it see the car's bluetooth. did any of you that got it working properly have to do anything else to get it to work continuously? i can see the module through vagcom but for some reason it no longer is seen by my phone. ideas?


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

Use another phone to see if the other phone sees it. If not, the Bluetooth might not be hitting power. The Bluetooth gets its power from the radio, so the plug might not be properly seated in the radio or you could have pinched a power wire to the module when you pushed the radio in. The only thing you needed to do with vagcom was check the box for telephone on the canbus menu.


----------



## .:saturNine:. (Nov 14, 2005)

The pinched line makes more sense, hence the errors i'm pulling from vcds:
_Address 77: Telephone (J738) Labels: 1K8-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 1K8 035 730 D HW: 1K8 035 730 D
Component: Telefon H08 6900 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 00000A10666163
Coding: 114020
Shop #: WSC 00078 790 00199
VCID: 2A5BE423450AF24EEA7-807F

3 Faults Found:
01524 - Antenna for Telephone 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 12
Mileage: 135962 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

02791 - Telephone baseplate (R126) 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 12
Mileage: 135962 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:00_


----------

